# Fish Mix



## KaraC1980 (Jul 28, 2009)

Once I get rid of the fry, my tank's only going to have one 4 inch female firemouth. I'd like to get other fish, but I've been reading that Cichlids don't get along well with non-cichlids. I'm not entirely sure this is untrue, for awhile I had a rosy barb in there. His cause of death is unknown, it could have been the firemouths or the loaches.
I was thinking of putting a lot of different species in there with the firemouth, a barb is pretty quick and should, in theory, stay out of the firemouth's way. I'm researching Jewel Cichlids at the moment.

Any suggestions? Max size 4" preferred.


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

What is the tank size?

Are you wanting another cichlid to go along or ditchers?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

KaraC1980 said:


> Once I get rid of the fry, my tank's only going to have one 4 inch female firemouth. I'd like to get other fish, but I've been reading that Cichlids don't get along well with non-cichlids. I'm not entirely sure this is untrue, for awhile I had a rosy barb in there. His cause of death is unknown, it could have been the firemouths or the loaches.
> I was thinking of putting a lot of different species in there with the firemouth, a barb is pretty quick and should, in theory, stay out of the firemouth's way. I'm researching Jewel Cichlids at the moment.
> 
> Any suggestions? Max size 4" preferred.


Firemouths are only aggressive if you dont have enough space and if you have a pair that is ready to spawn. I kept a nice male around 5'' with many differnt plec's and loaches and he never did any harm to the other fish. I also had a pair of Uaru.A with him and they were fine as well.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i'd try loaches as well. do you have a tank to grow them out in?

edit: i just read your other post about getting rid of your loaches. not sure what else would work. maybe some barbs or danios if they don't bug her


----------



## KaraC1980 (Jul 28, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Firemouths are only aggressive if you dont have enough space and if you have a pair that is ready to spawn. I kept a nice male around 5'' with many differnt plec's and loaches and he never did any harm to the other fish. I also had a pair of Uaru.A with him and they were fine as well.


No loaches please, I've had my fill of them. And pleco's look too much like the algae eater that ate my mom's favorite goldfish for her to even consider letting me put one in the tank. Uaru? What are those?



sunsunsun said:


> What is the tank size?
> 
> Are you wanting another cichlid to go along or ditchers?


My tank's 29 Gal.
No, I've been doing more research and as one site so aptly put it "Firemouths are the Sissys of Cichlids". After reading about the temperments of the rest of them, I have to agree. And pardon my lack of fish terminology, but what are 'Ditchers'?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

KaraC1980 said:


> No loaches please, I've had my fill of them. And pleco's look too much like the algae eater that ate my mom's favorite goldfish for her to even consider letting me put one in the tank. Uaru? What are those?
> 
> My tank's 29 Gal.
> No, I've been doing more research and as one site so aptly put it "Firemouths are the Sissys of Cichlids". After reading about the temperments of the rest of them, I have to agree. And pardon my lack of fish terminology, but what are 'Ditchers'?


Uaru.A is another type of cichlid that are not too aggressive as well. Your tank is way too small for even one as they can get to be about 12'' and very tall and round.

Dithers are small fish that help spread out the aggression between cichlids and other fish in the tank. They also help bring shy fish out from hiding. They are aka as "target fish"


----------



## KaraC1980 (Jul 28, 2009)

Ditchers ... sounds like that's exactly what I need. My firemouth's so reclusive I almost never see her, and I haven't actually seen her eat in almost a week. If they can get her out of hiding ... I'd be grateful.
What do you think a tankful of ditchers and one cichlid would be like?


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

You can add some hiding places if there isnt already so she'd feel a bit more comfortable. What's your tank size? I have giant danios with my solo red devil, the danios occupy the top part of the tank while the red devil stays down near the substrate and digs pits and keeps moving everything around lol. Theres actually quite a bit of selection when it comes with ditchers esp with a firemouth.


----------



## KaraC1980 (Jul 28, 2009)

Actually, I was thinking of Tetras (cardinal, perhaps rummynose) and Barbs (rosy).
Does anyone think if I lower the water temp to about 78 - 80F that her appetite will pick up?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

she's probably feeling uneasy because you took her tank mates out(the loaches were probably her dithers) and also because she has fry. how many babies does she have in there? she is probably more concerned with them then herself. i wouldn't go with any tetras, they'll get killed.


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

You can try bueno aires tetras


----------



## KaraC1980 (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe, but I've never seen them in a pet store. Perhaps I should stick to barbs and hope I don't get a fin nipper.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

sunsunsun said:


> You can try bueno aires tetras


They will rip up everything. I had these and they would even eat anubias leaves.

If you put a smaller or similar sized or slower fish in with them, they will literally tear them to pieces.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

For dithers lots of people use danios. I think zebra danios. Barbs would be fine as well.


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> They will rip up everything. I had these and they would even eat anubias leaves.
> 
> If you put a smaller or similar sized or slower fish in with them, they will literally tear them to pieces.


oh do they?? =/ ive only kept live plants a few times, my fish uproot and move them somewhere else everytime so i dont bother haha.

Most people go with Silver Dollars, Giant Danios if your tank is big enough. Tiger barbs are real nice as well in a school


----------



## KaraC1980 (Jul 28, 2009)

I've only got 29 Gal, too small for G. Danios.
What if I got about 6 zebras so they could school? Would that keep them alive? Are plattys fast enough to survive with the cichlid(s)


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Definitely do a school if you choose to go with the zebra danios, 6-9 would be a decent school size. Im not familiar with plattys so i cant say much about them.


----------

